# Can I collect BRP from the DVLA processing office



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

The nightmare continues, thanks to the incompetent DVLA.

My husband just applied for and got authorisation for a replacement BRP card which the DVLA lost and won't take responsibility for when they were 'processing' his driving licence application. I suppose we should be grateful they returned the passport at least.

He has a holiday booked on Monday 6 November and we're hoping the DVLA, who, strangely, also MAKES the actual BRP cards, will have couriered it to us by then - a slim chance, I know.

I want to know if it's possible to go to the DVLA office and pick up the card. Do they allow for this?

Also, do the couriers deliver over the weekend?

I wish I could haul the DVLA over the coals for this (the loss is amounting to thousands now because of their incompetence).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you called them and asked?


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

nyclon said:


> Have you called them and asked?


Many times. They won't put me through to BRP processing or give me their number. They're consistently rude and uninterested. It's very frustrating. Do you know if there's a number which can be called to get through to BRP?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

DVLA in Swansea doesn't have a public counter so your answer is no.


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Joppa said:


> DVLA in Swansea doesn't have a public counter so your answer is no.


Thank you, Joppa.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

It should tell you on the letter/document where to pick the BRP up from. Good luck.


----------

